# Wieviele Platten gehen in einen Raid 0 Betrieb ?



## Obihamster (18. März 2011)

Hallo  wollte mal wissen wieviele Festplatten ich zu einen großen Raid 0 zusammenbauen kann.

Habe zur zeit 2 Crosair F120 im Raid 0 Betrieb auf einem Gigabyte GA- 890FXA UD7 Board (SB850) 

Kann man in einen Raid 0 immer nur 2 SSDs zusammenbauen oder könnte ich auch 4 / 6 / 8 SSDs zu einer großen Festplatte machen ? 

Mir gehts nichtmal so um den Leistungszuwachs (so wie er jetzt ist ist er schnell genug) mir gehts hauptsächlich darum das ich mehr platz auf meinen C Laufwerk haben möchte (z.Z 230GB).

Eine externe HDD habe ich schon mit 1 TB und USB 3 und eine größere SSD möchte ich mir auchnicht unbedingt zulegen da ich mir die 2 SSDs erst vor 3 Monate gekauft habe und sie nun nicht einfach zu den anderen Zeug werfen möchte.
Ausserdem finde ich die Leistung in einem Raid 0 doch schon sehr angenehm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. März 2011)

Hängt vom Controler deines Boards ab. Rein technisch lassen sich nahezu beliebig viele HDDs zusammefassen. HAKEN!!!: ein Fehler und ALLE Daten können korrupt sein (eigene Erfahrung-Totaler Datenverlust!!!)
MfG

EDIT: Auf das Systemlaufwerk am Besten nur Dinge, die mit einem System-Backup wiederhergestellt werden können. Persönliche und andere wichtige Dinge am Besten IMMER auf eine unabhängige Partition. Nicht alles profitiert von SSDs.
Nochmals MfG


----------



## Jimini (18. März 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, kannst du nahezu beliebig viele Laufwerke zu einem Striping-Array zusammenfassen. Allerdings steigt mit der Anzahl der Laufwerke nicht nur der Durchsatz, sondern auch die Zugriffszeit. Wenn es dir vorrangig darum geht, den Speicherplatz zu vergrößern, kannst du die Funktion "Dynamische Datenträger" nutzen. Allerdings weiß ich da jetzt nicht, wie es um die Datensicherheit bestellt ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (18. März 2011)

Rein technisch ... hat mein Vorschreiber völlig recht.
Rein praktisch ... würde ich meinem Board nicht mehr als drei Platten im RAID 0 zumuten. Die üblichen Onboard-RAID-Controller sind "dumme" Controller, die ganze Arbeit wird von der Rechner-CPU und der Treibersoftware erledigt.
"Richtige" Hardware-RAID-Controller haben eine eigene CPU, die das alles übernimmt und eventuell auch (alles eine Frage des Preises) mächtig viel Cache-Speicher. Da kommt der Hauptprozessor kaum ins Schwitzen.
Außerdem ist die Bandbreite der Verbindung zwischen der Southbridge, in der die Plattencontroller sitzen, und der Northbridge (oder dem Prozessor bei AMD und bei Intel ab der iCore-Reihe) auch begrenzt, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau.
Schlecht sieht es da bei Zusatzcontrollern aus, die sind in der Regel nur mit einer PCIe-Lane angebunden und das bedeutet im besten Fall (PCIe-2.0 Protokoll und Geschwindigkeit), dass bei 500 MB/s brutto Schluß mit lustig ist.


----------



## Obihamster (19. März 2011)

ah ok   also könnte ich auch 3 platten zu einem Raid 0 machen ?   3 platten würden mir vollkommen ausreichen (vom platz her).
dachte es gehen immer nur grade zahlen an platten im Raid 0.


----------



## Jimini (19. März 2011)

Obihamster schrieb:


> ah ok   also könnte ich auch 3 platten zu einem Raid 0 machen ?


 


mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Rein technisch lassen sich nahezu beliebig viele HDDs zusammefassen.


 


Jimini schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, kannst du nahezu beliebig viele Laufwerke zu einem Striping-Array zusammenfassen.


 
MfG Jimini


----------



## Obihamster (19. März 2011)

Danke  dir habs schon gelesen,  aber war mir halt nur net sicher obs halt auch mit ungraden zahlen geht.  

Dachte halt da er die im Raid 0 stript müßen es halt immer grade zahlen sein.

ok  dann kann ich mir ja ne 3te platte zulegen


----------



## JamX (21. März 2011)

> chlecht sieht es da bei Zusatzcontrollern aus, die sind in der Regel nur mit einer PCIe-Lane angebunden



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. 
Da es hier darauf ankommt wieviel geld man ausgeben möchte 

Die Controler gibt es bis zu x8 meine wissens nach und kosten aber dann entsprechend geld...Fragwürdig ist nur ob man das im rechner wirklich braucht.


----------



## Obihamster (21. März 2011)

JamX schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> Da es hier darauf ankommt wieviel geld man ausgeben möchte
> 
> Die Controler gibt es bis zu x8 meine wissens nach und kosten aber dann entsprechend geld...Fragwürdig ist nur ob man das im rechner wirklich braucht.


 
Wie sieht es dann mit meinen Grafikkarten aus ?  habe zur zeit 2 6970 im  crossfire drin mit 2X 16 lanes und will demnächst noch ne 6990 dazupacken.  
Mein Board ist das GA 890FXA UD7


----------



## JamX (21. März 2011)

> Wie sieht es dann mit meinen Grafikkarten aus ? habe zur zeit 2 6970 im crossfire drin mit 2X 16 lanes und will demnächst noch ne 6990 dazupacken.
> Mein Board ist das GA 890FXA UD7



da tsellt sich mir als erte Frage was für ein Netzteil hast du...  Meine 450 Watt waren es die eine 6990 unter der Geschwindigkeit der 6970 braucht.. 
Was für Auflösung spielst du? Also mir recihen eigentlich sogar meine 4890 er in CF noch ... nur würde ich grene DX 11 spielen.

Was hast du den mit dem Rechner vor und was für ne cpu hast du da verbaut?


----------



## OctoCore (21. März 2011)

JamX schrieb:


> Die Controler gibt es bis zu x8 meine wissens nach und kosten aber dann entsprechend geld...Fragwürdig ist nur ob man das im rechner wirklich braucht.



Ist mir klar. Mit "Zusatzcontroler" waren die zusätzlichen Controler auf besser ausgestatteten Motherboards gemeint, keine seperaten SATA/SAS-Controller mit allem Schnickschnack wie dickem I/O-Prozessor und Gigabyte-Cache Speicher. Die habe ich in meinem Posting aber auch erwähnt. Also bitte nicht einzelne Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, gell?


----------



## JamX (21. März 2011)

Habe ich so nicht herauslesen können... Absatz und dann steht das zusatzkontroler... unter zusatzcontroler verstehe ich nicht einen der onboard ist


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

hier haben ich mal einen Controler gefunden. 4 Platten max. 600MB/sek, PCIe 2.0 x8

ich meine das ich jetzt nicht der beste den Alternate hat aber für das was gesagt wurde und was du vor hast ist das denke ich das maximum sinnvoll, oder?


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

JamX schrieb:


> da tsellt sich mir als erte Frage was für ein Netzteil hast du...  Meine 450 Watt waren es die eine 6990 unter der Geschwindigkeit der 6970 braucht..
> Was für Auflösung spielst du? Also mir recihen eigentlich sogar meine 4890 er in CF noch ... nur würde ich grene DX 11 spielen.
> 
> Was hast du den mit dem Rechner vor und was für ne cpu hast du da verbaut?


Also verbaut ist ein Powercolor mit 850 Watt (muß ich aber wohl nochmal nachrüsten, da ich vorhabe 2 6990 und 1 6970 im Crossfire zu betreiben) dann wie gesagt das Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD7, 16GB Geil DDR1333 RAM, 2 Crosair F120 SSDs, 1 Alphacool 240X128 LCD, 1 AeroCool Touch Lüftersteuerung, insgesamt 8 120mm Lüfter, 2 DVD Brenner und den AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 6X 4GHz bei 1,456 Volt.
Die Grafikkarten laufen beide auf 950 MHz /1450 MHz.

Mit der extra Raidkarte wird wohl leider nix da ich nurnoch 2 PCI Express plätze frei habe und die 3te Grafikkarte ja die 2 dann einnimmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JamX (22. März 2011)

net net  hie r mal meine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

eine kleine Frage zwischen drin, du kanst doch nur 2x 6990 oder 4x6970 im CF betreiben!? Ein 5x CF geht doch nicht. Zudem würde ich dir empfehlen dein System per Wasser zu kühlen. Da du dann sicher ein leiseres System hast. mit einem Mora2 oder 3 oder Evo1080 sollte es mit eine Dual Laing-Pumpe(wegen Durchfluß) eine sehr gute Kühlung sein.


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

ne  ich werf dann eine 6970 raus (habe hier noch ein Gigabyte GA 890GX UDH3 liegen das kann ich dann noch aufbauen) Dann kommen 2 6990 und 1 6970 zum CF zusammen (die 6990 ist ja nur eine 6970X2) und  die CPU will ich mir sowieso nochmal holen fals ich es mit der hier doch mal bissl zu weit treibe mit dem takten und sie übern Jordan schicke ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

dann haste immer noch 5x CF! es geht nur 2x 6990 oder 4x 6970, du kann doch nur über CF 4 GPUs zusammen nutzen, heißt nicht 4 Karten, sondern nur die GPUs.


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

Echt ?  ok dann habe ich grade etwas dazugelernt.  na dann fliegen halt beide 6970 raus ^^.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

ich habe eine XFX5970BE2GB und ich kann sagen ich habe alles auch max mit einem 22" TFT, keine ruckler oder lags oder sonst was, wenn dann war es nur die CPU oder die Internet-Leitung. Ich denke die 6990 oder zwei 6970 sollten noch mehr Leistung haben was haste als Bildschirme? weil sonnst macht das kein sinn. Zudem immer an die Kühlung denken! am besten einen Steckplatz frei lassen, zwischen den Karten, um einen Hitzestau zu vermeiden und den Luftstrom zu verbessern das die Lüfter nich so arbeiten müßen um ein wenig Luft zu bekommen denn sonst hast nur 1 bis 3mm so über 2cm.


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

meine Bildschirme sind ein 27 Zoll Led Monitor und ein (alter 15 Zoll TFT) YouTube - 20032011004 
Es geht mir garnicht drum ob was ruckelt oder nicht mir gehts eigentlich nur drum um beim 3 dmark anständige frames hinzubekommen ^^  (ich weiß ich bin verrückt)


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

na dann, bau eine Wasserkühlung ein da bekommste noch mehr OC raus, weil die Teile kühler sind. habe meine 5970 im Benchmark auf über 20% OC bekommen und eine Wasserkühlung drauf, PS: mit einer Wasserkühlung gibt es einen Trick ich sage nur längerer Schlauch+starke Pumpe(besten dual)+große Schüßel und Eiswasser, Eiswasser jetzt nur weil der Winter vorbei ist sonnst hättest du den Radi raus gestellt bei -20°C. Sollte dann eine Wasser temp von so 4 bis 6°C max ergeben, beim eintritt in der Radi.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Und meiner ist trotzdem größer.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Und meiner ist trotzdem größer.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
meinst du jetzt ein Monitur oder was jetzt?


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Und meiner ist trotzdem größer.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
habe ich nix dagegen ^^

Ne  mit Wasserkühlung bin ich durch, hatte bis jetzt schon 3 systeme mit WK aber der aufwand ist mir einfach zu groß da ich doch sehr oft die Hardware tausche.  
Es geht mir auch net drum Rekorde zu brechen sondern es ist eigentlich nur so ne art privates rennen zwischen meinen Kumpels und mir   und da die zur zeit höchstens mit ner GTX 460 oder ner Readon 4890 aufwarten können wäre das system so schon schnell genug  

Ausserdem möchte ich persönlich den 3 Dmark 11 einfach mal flüßig auf Extreme durchlaufen sehen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

na, dann mal los das die Punkte gut rassern.


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

da  bin ich schon als dran ^^  denke aber darüber nach mir im April nen Intel System aufzubauen (sobald die neuen Chips großflächig verfügbar sind) was mich da nur ärgert ist halt das es keine ordentlichen Boards mit SLI unterstützung gibt sonst würde ich wieder auf Nvidia gehen.
Naja warten wir mal was kommt 

Edit:  jetzt werde ich mir erstmal nen 3er Raid 0 mit dem onbaordchip aufbauen


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt ein Monitur oder was jetzt?


 
Vielleicht eine etwas zu dezente Anspielung, dass ihr ein wenig OT seid. 



Obihamster schrieb:


> jetzt werde ich mir erstmal nen 3er Raid 0 mit dem onbaordchip aufbauen


 
Erzähl hinterher mal, wie es war.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

ähm, ein Intel-System hat zu 99,99999999% Nvidia unterstützung(SLI) und meist nur passiv über Hydra ein CF Modus, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## JamX (22. März 2011)

<LOL>
wie genial aber na ja das ist dann bisserl off ???
Wegen dem CF??

Möglich ist doch
4x6970
2x6970/1x6990 
1x6970/1x6990
2x6970

oder liege ich daneben?


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

JamX schrieb:


> <LOL>
> wie genial aber na ja das ist dann bisserl off ???
> Wegen dem CF??
> 
> ...


  meintst bastimmt das, ja so ist es.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine etwas zu dezente Anspielung, dass ihr ein wenig OT seid.


 
Ich wollte nur wissen was er meint und ja wir sind ein wenig OT


----------



## Obihamster (22. März 2011)

ok  um zurück zum thema zu kommen ^^


ja werde mir nächsten Monat mal ne 3te SSD holen und dann hier berichten wie es ist


----------



## JamX (22. März 2011)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn du datensicherheit dazubekommen wills holst noch drei und spiegelst sie


----------



## Obihamster (23. März 2011)

ne  glaube das wird zuviel für den onbaord controller. 

Habe auf den Platten ja nur mein Windows und 3-4 Spiele, also wenn die daten weg sind ist es halt um die Spielstände schade aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2011)

Du möchtest jetzt also 3 SSD in einem RAID0 nutzen? Natürlich ists hier keine Frage mehr des "brauchens", aber ein RAID0 aus mehr als 2 SSD lohnt sich generell nur dann, wenn man häufig sehr große Dateien verarbeiten muss. Ich bezweifle aber, dass der tatsächliche Nutzen die Zusatzinvestition rechtfertigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## JamX (23. März 2011)

Warum Große daten? Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei der Programierung von webseiten mit sql datenbankanbindung sowas sich recht schick macht... Denke auch bei kleineren Daten ist es interessant... kommt doch dann darauf an wie groß die blockgröße ist... 
Da es sich hier aber denke ich mal hauptsächlich um Benchen geht würde ich sagen feuer frei  

Mal an ln2 oder so zum rekordjagen gedacht?

ob was sin oder nicht sin macht ist doch eigentlich egal... oder? Hobby ist Hobby ^^ 

Meine macht es den sin z.b. sein Auto so teif zu legen das man nicht mehr über bodenwellen kommt.... nein macht es nicht aber trotzdem gibt es solche autos... weil es eben ein Hobby ist und nix anderes ^^


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2011)

Bei kleineren Dateien lohnt es sich natürlich auch, wobei da dann letztendlich zu Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit mit der Anzahl der Platten steigt. Da wäre es dann lohnenswerter, die Daten nicht zu "stripen", sondern einfach eine Partition über alle involvierten Laufwerke zu legen (LVM / dynamische Datenträger heißt's glaube ich unter Windows). 
Sowas macht sich in der Tat auch bei Datenbanken schick, aber ein RAID0 aus SSD brauchst du erst in einem Umfeld, in dem du die Hardware ohnehin nicht mehr selber zahlst.

Bzgl. Rekordjagd - gut, dann sind Argumente à la "Sinn" oder "Nutzen" natürlich hinfällig 

MfG Jimini


----------



## JamX (23. März 2011)

> Bzgl. Rekordjagd - gut, dann sind Argumente à la "Sinn" oder "Nutzen" natürlich hinfällig



Jup XD... wobei ich gerne auch mal auf die jagt gehen würde ... muss ich wohl aber noch bisserl spaaren ^^


----------



## Obihamster (24. März 2011)

Mir gehts eigentlich einfach nur um den Spaß am Basteln und persönliche Rekorde zu jagen  . ich will keine Weltrekorde aufstellen aber liefer mir halt immer ein ständiges wettrüsten mit paar kumpels hier und da  kann es nie schell genug sein, bin am überlegen ob ich auf 2 Crucial SSDs umsteige. 

Nen Revodrive geht leider nicht da ich nurnoch 2 PCI Express plätze frei habe und die für die 6990 frei bleiben müßen die nächsten monat kommt  .Also bleibt nur die Möglichkeit über den onboardcontroller zu gehen.

Und  ja  es ist einfach nur mein Hobby (es macht ja auch kein Sinn 16GB Ram zu verbauen oder 2X 6790 und 1X 6990 im CF oder nen 1100T @ 6X 4 GHz, wenn man nur Spiele wie WoW, Anno 1404 oder GTA4 spielt )


----------

